# quiero mucho a mi novio ("A" personal)



## mojo pin

buenos todo. ¿cuándo debe uno usar "a" antes de un objeto directo? por ejemplo, yo sé que se dicen, "conozco a esa persona", pero se ponen una "a" en algo como, "quiero mucho a mi novio"?
gracias
¡por favor de corregir mis errores si no he escrito algo correctamente!


----------



## Rayines

mojo pin said:


> buenos todo. ¿cuándo debe uno usar "a" antes de un objeto directo? por ejemplo, yo sé que se dicen, "conozco a esa persona", pero se ponen una "a" en algo como, "quiero mucho a mi novio"?
> gracias
> ¡por favor de corregir mis errores si no he escrito algo correctamente!


hola mojo pin: en ambos casos usas *a *porque el objeto directo es una persona.


----------



## irene.acler

Tengo una pregunta a este respecto. Cuando se habla de animales, también se pone la "a" si se trata de objeto directo?


----------



## Rayines

irene.acler said:


> Tengo una pregunta a este respecto. Cuando se habla de animales, también se pone la "a" si se trata de objeto directo?


Sí, Irene: _"Cuanto más conozco *a *los hombres, más quiero *a *mi perro". _
_"Conozco profundamente *a* los pingüinos".  _


----------



## ismael37

irene.acler said:


> Tengo una pregunta a este respecto. Cuando se habla de animales, también se pone la "a" si se trata de objeto directo?



Conozco al gato de mi vecina.
Quiero mucho a mi perro.


----------



## irene.acler

Muchìsimas gracias a ambos, Rayines y Ismael.
Otra cosa, y también se pone la "a" cuando se habla por ejemplo de empresas u organizaciones, no?


----------



## Rayines

irene.acler said:


> Muchìsimas gracias a ambos, Rayines y Ismael.
> Otra cosa, y también se pone la "a" cuando se habla por ejemplo de empresas u organizaciones, no?


No, creo que en general no: 
_Conoces la U.N.E.S.C.O?_

Un detalle con respecto a tu primera pregunta: Esta *a *denominada _personal_, que precede al objeto directo en el caso de persona o animal, a veces no se usa, cuando se trata de cantidades indefinidas:

_Conozco muchas personas que querrían estar en tu lugar._
_En mi viaje al África conocí jirafas inpresionantes.  _


----------



## irene.acler

A no? Ahora no me acuerdo muy bien, pero hubo una vez que mi profesora dijo algo asì...lo siento, pero no me acuerdo el ejemplo concreto..
Pues muchas gracias!


Un detalle con respecto a tu primera pregunta: Esta *a *denominada _personal_, que precede al objeto directo en el caso de persona o animal, a veces no se usa, cuando se trata de cantidades indefinidas:

_Conozco muchas personas que querrían estar en tu lugar._
_En mi viaje al África conocí jirafas inpresionantes. _

Rayines, muchas gracias de verdad. Estaba pensando en eso antes, pero no me acordaba muy bien la regla..


----------



## alicatado

Alguien sabe porque en una frase negativa, no hace falta poner la "a" delante del objecto directo. 

EX:
Me atreveria a decir que no habia conocido mujer en su vida.


----------



## Rayines

irene.acler said:


> A no? Ahora no me acuerdo muy bien, pero hubo una vez que mi profesora dijo algo asì...lo siento, pero no me acuerdo el ejemplo concreto..
> Pues muchas gracias!


¡Tiene razón tu profesora!, por ejemplo, decimos: "Amo a mi escuela primaria/ a mi universidad/ a mi país". No son personas, pero representan entidades particulares, casi personificadas para nosotros.


----------



## alicatado

es correcta la siguiente frase?


Ayer nombraron a un secretario general.


----------



## Rayines

alicatado said:


> es correcta la siguiente frase?
> 
> 
> Ayer nombraron a un secretario general.


Hola alicatado: es correcta si equivale a "dijeron su nombre"= lo nombraron (to mention), pero no llevaría preposición si se refiere a "designar" (to appoint).
Ayer nombraron a un secretario general: He was mentioned.
Ayer nombraron un secretario general: He was appointed.
¿Entiendes?


----------



## irene.acler

Rayines said:


> ¡Tiene razón tu profesora!, por ejemplo, decimos: "Amo a mi escuela primaria/ a mi universidad/ a mi país". No son personas, pero representan entidades particulares, casi personificadas para nosotros.



Ah vale, entonces habìa pensado bien en las palabras de mi profesora!!


----------



## alicatado

Gracias Rayines,

Cual de las siguientes es gramatical?

Ayer, nombraron un secretario general a un socialista.
Ayer, nombraron secretario general a un socialista.


----------



## Rayines

alicatado said:


> Gracias Rayines,
> 
> Cual de las siguientes es *correcta *gramatical*mente*?
> 
> Ayer, nombraron un secretario general a un socialista.
> Ayer, nombraron secretario general a un socialista .


Siempre la segunda. 
También podrías decir: Ayer nombraron un secretario general -un socialista.
O: Ayer nombraron un secretario general socialista.


----------



## SaritaMija

alicatado said:


> Alguien sabe porque en una frase negativa, no hace falta poner la "a" delante del objecto directo.
> 
> EX:
> Me atreveria a decir que no habia conocido mujer en su vida.


 

Porque "mujer" es general y no es alguien específico. Se usa la "a" personal con objectos personificados.


----------



## alicatado

Me pueden proponer una frase que use un verbo como nombrar, declarar, considerar, y elegir y que  necesite  la  'a' de  objetos personificados.

Gracias


----------



## ismael37

alicatado said:


> Alguien sabe porque en una frase negativa, no hace falta poner la "a" delante del objecto directo.
> 
> EX:
> Me atreveria a decir que no habia conocido mujer en su vida.



A falta de mas contexto yo diria que en este caso particular "conocer mujer" es una expresion que significa "mantener relaciones sexuales".

Fura de ese contexto, tambien es posible decir "Nunca habia conocido (a una) mujer como tu". Suena mucho mas natural si dices "a una".


----------



## alicatado

Asi que esta frase no es correcta?

Nunca habia conocido a una mujer.

Se puede decir, o es que falta especificar.

Gracias


----------



## HERAtranslator

Es correcta. Te refieres a que nunca has conocido, hablado etc a una mujer. Nunca has conocido mujer significa que no has mantenido relación con ninguna mujer.

Respecto a los CD con preposición se usan con personas o personificaciones. Es decir, con animales si les das un valor de persona, si no no: ej: vi un gato en el tejado (no lleva a) pero conocí al perro de mi vecina (conocer da un matiz de mantener contacto, estas personificando al perro.


----------



## ismael37

alicatado said:


> Asi que esta frase no es correcta?
> 
> Nunca habia conocido a una mujer.
> 
> Se puede decir, o es que falta especificar.
> 
> Gracias



Se puede decir sin problemas (= I never met a woman).


----------



## alicatado

Y estas dos frases son buenas tal y como estan?

Habia conocido mujer.
Habia conocido a una mujer.


----------



## alicatado

Me pueden proponer una frase con el verbo conocer y un CD contable que no use la preposicion "a".

gracias a todos


----------



## ismael37

alicatado said:


> Y estas dos frases son buenas tal y como estan?
> 
> Habia conocido mujer.
> Habia conocido a una mujer.



La segunda es la buena. La primera me sigue sonando a un pasaje de la Biblia con la idea de "mantener relaciones sexuales".


----------



## ismael37

alicatado said:


> Me pueden proponer una frase con el verbo conocer y un CD contable que no use la preposicion "a".
> 
> gracias a todos



En plural la cosa cambia:

Conozco mujeres que necesitan menos tiempo para peinarse que yo para lavarme las manos.


----------



## alicatado

Es posible con un CD contable singular?


----------



## alicatado

es posible con un CD contable singular?


----------



## lazarus1907

alicatado said:


> es posible con un CD contable singular?


Sí: Veo a mi hermano (mi hermano = C.D.).

Otros:

Veo mi perro (mi perro es como un objeto cualquiera; como el sofá)
Veo a mi perro. 

El C.D: de persona se puede construir a veces in "a", por cierto.


----------

